# كيف تدرب نفسك على القراءة السريعة لكي تكمل دراستك بسرعة ...



## مهندس المحبة (20 أبريل 2009)

​*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
كيف تدرب نفسك على القراءة السريعة​ القراءة السريعة أصبحت من الأمور المطلوبة في عصرنا الحاضر وتوفر لنا الكثير من الوقت. 
تستطيع أن تزيد من سرعة قراءتك ببذل القليل من الجهد أثبتت الأبحاث أن الشخص العادي يستطيع أن يحدث تحسنا يتراوح فيما بين 50 إلى 100 % في سرعة في القراءة دون أن يفقد شيئاً من فهمه للمعاني التي يقوم بقراءتها. 
وثبت أيضا عدم صحة الاعتقاد الشائع بأن من يقرأ ببطء يفهم أكثر بل على العكس يتفوق سريع القراءة عليه بأنه يحصل على أفكار ومعلومات أكثر ممن يقرأ ببطء في وقت محدد . 
تدريبات القراءة السريعة: 
1- احرص على إجبار نفسك على القراءة السريعة: 
ابذل مجهودا كبيرا في هذا الصدد.
ابدأ من اليوم في إجبار نفسك على القراءة بسرعة.
لن تفهم كل ما تقرأ ولكن بالتمرين اليومي ستتعلم بسرعة أن تلم الأفكار بطريقة خاطفة.
ستحدث أخطاء وهذا شيء طبيعي في البداية فلا تهتم بالأخطاء واستمر في التمرين.
اقرأ الموضوع نفسه بسرعة مرتين أو ثلاث إذا لزم الأمر للحصول على الأفكار الرئيسة وبعد ذلك اقرأ بعناية للوقوف على التفاصيل. 
2- احرص على قراءة العبارات والجمل ولا تقرأ الكلمات: 
من الخطأ أن تقرأ مثل الكثير من الناس الذين ينطقون بالكلمات بتحريك شفاههم ويجب عليك ألا تحرك فمك أثناء القراءة. 
تعلم أن تقفز من عبارة إلى أخرى ومن جملة إلى جملة وثق أن الجمل التالية ستوضح النقاط التي تظل غامضة. 
اقرأ للوقوف على المعاني لا الكلمات. 
توقع أثناء القراءة ما يريد المؤلف أن يقوله وبعد ذلك الق لمحة سريعة للمكتوب بالدرجة التي تكفي فقط لكي ترى ما إذا كنت مصيبا وعدّل توقعاتك متى كان ذلك ضروريا. 
3- تعلم أن تقفز في القراءة وضع علامات على النقاط البارزة. 
لا تخش من أن تقفز على بعض العبارات والجمل مادمت قد حصلت على نبذة عامة عن الأفكار المكتوبة 
4- اختبر نفسك من حين لآخر لترى مدى ما أحرزته من تقدم في سرعة القراءة وذلك بحساب عدد الكلمات التي تستطيع قراءتها في الدقيقة الواحدة. 

إتقان القراءة السريعة: 
- ما معادلة حساب سرعة القراءة؟ 
- كيف تصبح قارئً سريعا بلا منافس؟ 
- ما أكبر خطأ يقع فيه بطيئي القراءة؟ 
- كيف ترى الكلمات رموزاً ملونةً وجميلة؟ 
في زمن أصبحت فيه القراءة السريعة ضرورة لملاحقة ما تقذف به ثورة المعلومات ومناهج التعليم، ارتأيت مشاركة القراء الكرام بعض الطرق التي من شأنها أن تعين على زيادة سرعة القراءة. 

كيف تصبح قارئ سريعا؟ 
بالتدريب وحده تصبح قارئا سريعا. تذكر أن الناس لم يولدوا مع "موهبة القراءة السريعة" وبالعودة قليلا إلى أيام الدراسة الابتدائية يوقن المرء صدق ذلك القول. فلا يمكن للعداء الرياضي أو لاعب الكرة الحصول على اللياقة البدنية العالية إلا بالتدريب. فالنرى كيف يمكن أن ندرب أنفسنا على ذلك. 

تمرين القراءة السريعة: 
إن أتباع التمرين الآتي والملاحظات التالية له سيساعد في زيادة سرعة قراءتك إن شاء الله. أحضر ساعة منبه وورق ملاحظات وقلم رصاص، وكتابا أو مقالا تود قراءته. يفضل أن تكون المادة المقروءة ممتعة وسهلة للقارئ. 

قياس سرعة القراءة: 
قبل قياس سرعة القراءة يجب تحديد وقت القراءة بالدقائق والالتزام بالتوقف فور انتهائه، مثال إذا انتهت الفترة المحددة (عشرة دقائق مثلاً) توقف عن القراءة فوراً. يفضل استخدام منبه صوتي لمعرفة موعد الانتهاء تجنبا لربكة النظر المتكرر للساعة. 

معادلة سرعة القراءة: 
بالمعادلة الآتية يستطيع الفرد تحديد سرعة قراءته ومن ثمة العمل على زيادتها بأتباع خطوات التمرين: 
سرعة القراءة (أو عدد الكلمات في الدقيقة الواحدة) = (عدد الكلمات في السطر الواحد) ضرب (عدد الأسطر في الصفحة) ضرب (عدد الصفحات المقروءة) مقسومة على (الوقت المستغرق في القراءة). 
إن المعدل الطبيعي لسرعة القراءة، للذين تعتبر المادة المقروءة لغتهم الأصلية، هو 200 إلى 300 كلمة في الدقيقة. فإذا كنت أقل قليلا من المعدل فأنت ضمن حدود المعدل. أما إذا اجتزت السرعة أعلاه فأنت أعلى من المعدل الطبيعي وبإمكانك مضاعفة القراءة بالتمرين المستمر. وأعلم بأنك قد تكون "أسرع قارئ" ليس فقط في بيتك أو منطقتك وإنما في البلد الذي تعيش فيه، بالتدريب المستمر، فسرعة القراءة ليس لها حدود. 
التصفح السريع Skimming: يعتبر التصفح السريع قبل الدخول للجزء المقرر قراءته أحد أهم الطرق لأخذ فكرة مختصرة عن الموضوع. وذلك يكون بقراءة العناوين الرئيسية والفرعية بالإضافة إلى تمرير العين سريعا على الأسطر, أو بدايات ونهايات الفقرات ومحاولة قراءة الأمثلة التي عادة ما توجد في وسط الفقرات لفهم فكرة الفقرة. ذلك من شأنه أن يساهم في جعل القارئ أكثر راحة وسرعة عند البدء بالقراءة لكونه ألف الموضوع. الآن أبدء بالقراءة مع تشغيل المنبه وتوقف عند الوقت الذي حددته لقياس السرعة. 
حركة العين: في الخطوة التالية ضاعف سرعتك من خلال النظر إلى السطر على أنه (مجموعة) من الكلمات محاولا فهم معناها. مثال أنظر إلى السطر الواحد على أنه مقسم إلى 3 أو 4 مجموعات من الكلمات المتلاصقة، ومن خلال النظر السريع إليها (أي المجموعات) حاول فهم معناها. احذر توقف العين طويلا على الكلمة وهو ما يسمى بالمعاينة أو (Fixation) فهو أمر يجب التخلص منه. لقد أثبتت دراسات كثيرة أن العين غير المدربة تتوقف بمعدل ستة إلى ثمانية مرات على السطر الواحد وهو بلا شك تأخير للقارئ. 
أما الرجوع المتكرر للتأكد من كلمة معينة (Regression)، والذي يكون بسبب عدم تأكد القارئ من كلمة معينة أو إحساسه بأنه قد فاته شيء مهم فيمكن التغلب عليه بتذكر أن ما قد فاته لا يخرج عن احتمالين وهما (معلومة مهمة أو أخرى غير مهمة) فان كانت مهمة فسيعيدها الكاتب بالتأكيد وإن كانت غير ذلك فلم يفت القارئ شيئا يذكر. فأنت عندما تشاهد فيلما في السينما ويفوتك شيء مهم يستحيل أن تطلب من المختصين إعادة اللقطة! ولكنك تواصل على أمل أن يأتي باقي الفيلم بما تريد معرفته. الآن واصل القراءة من حيث انتهيت بالمدة (نفسها) التي حددتها لنفسك مسبقا، وليس نتيجة المعادلة. اطلب من زميلك أو قريبك متابعة طريقة انتقال عينيك السريعة على السطر. 

تجنب لفظ الكلمات: وهي لفظ الكلمات "ذهنيا" أثناء القراءة. وتعد هذه العادة أسوء عادات بطيئو القراءة وغالبيتهم يمارسونها ولكن بدرجات متفاوتة. إن ملازمة هذه العادة من شأنه أن يزيد الأمر سوءً، ولكن اللجوء إليها في بعض الأحياء لقراءة بعض الكلمات الصعبة أمرٌ لا بأس به. أما طريقة لفظ الكلمات "شفاهة" بتحريك الشفاه فهي أسوء مراحل هذه العادة. وربما يكون السبب في ذلك هو أن بداية تعلم الكلمات في المراحل الدراسية الأولى كان بنطقها بصوت عال بتشجيع من المدرسين وتصحب هذه العادة الكثير من الناس حتى سن متأخرة من العمر. مثال ذلك، عندما يقرأ طالبا في الثانوية أو الجامعة درساً للفصل فأنه يقرأه بصوتٍ عالٍ مما يزيد من تعزيز هذه العادة السلبية لدى الأشخاص. وفي كلا الحالتين تعد هذه العادة عائقاً أساسياً يحول دون الإسراع في القراءة. وللتغلب على هذه العادة ولمضاعفة سرعة القراءة يجب النظر إلى الكلمات على أنها رموز بديهية تفهم بالنظر وليس بالقراءة (ذهنية كانت أم شفهية). مثال عند النظر إلى القمر، الشمس، السيارة، المنزل، أو حتى وجوه أفراد أسرتك لا تحتاج إلى أن تنطقها، الأمر الذي يختلف عند البعض أثناء القراءة وذلك يفسر بأن الممارسة هي من جاءت بهذه العادة السلبية، ويمكننا التغلب عليها من خلال ممارسة عادة النظر إلى الكلمات دون النطق بها. تخيل وأنت تقرأ أنك تنظر إلى فيلما أو مسلسلا تلفزيونيا لا تحتاج إلى تحريك الشفاه أو اللفظ الذهني للمشاهد (الكلمات في حالة القراءة). وبعبارة أخرى حول الكلمات إلى صور أثناء المرور السريع عليها. تقول كاثرن ردواي في كتابها كيف تصبح قارئ سريعا "عندما تجتمع القراءة والتصور أو التخيل Visualization تصبحان السرعة والإدراك أعلى". وتضيف المؤلفة بخصوص التدريب على زيادة الإدراك أنه عندما ترى كلمة منزل تخيلها في عقلك منزلا، فمع مرور الوقت وإتقانك التخيل الجيد سوف تصبح الكلمات مصورة و ملونة." الآن واصل القراءة بالمدة المحددة سلفا مع تطبيق جميع ما قرأت. 
هذه بعض النقاط العامة لرفع مستوى التركيز والسرعة وجعل القراءة أكثر متعة وفائدة: 
استخدام جميع الحواس: كلما استخدم القارئ أكبر عدد ممكن من حواسه كلما زادت نسبة التركيز لديه. وتعتبر العين أهم حاسة لكونها الناقل الأول للحروف المكتوبة. ويعتبر المرور السريع أحد أفضل طرق القراءة وذلك من خلال تمرير العين على الأسطر بسرعة معقولة لمحاولة فهم ما هو مكتوب في السطر من خلال "اللمحة السريعة". يفضل أن يصاحب هذا المرور عدم تحريك الرأس بشكل أفقي أثناء القراءة لأنها طريقة متعبة. فلو افترضنا أن في الصفحة الواحدة ما يقارب ثلاثون سطراً لكتاب عدد صفحاته 500 صفحة فان رأس القارئ سيتحرك 15 ألف مرة! وشخصيا أراها كافية لأن تجرك إلى نوم عميق! إذاً فالحل هو أن يكون الرأس مستقرا (لا يتحرك) ناظراً إلى منتصف الصفحة ومن ثمة النزول به عمودياً إلى أسفل الصفحة مع الحركة الأفقية المعقولة للعين لقراءة الأسطر كما ذكرنا. 
فترات الراحة: القراء يختلفون فيما بينهم في مدة التركيز، فهناك من يستطيع التركيز لمدة 15-30 دقيقة أو ساعة كاملة. لذا فيجب على القارئ أخذ قسطا كافيا من الراحة قبل معاودة القراءة. وبشكل عام فإن دراسات أخيرة أثبتت أن الإنسان الطبيعي تستمر فترة التركيز لديه لمدة ساعة ونصف إلى ساعتين. 
تطوير الذاكرة والاستدعاء: لقد أثبت علماء النفس أن الاحتفاظ في المعلومات يقل بمرور الوقت، خصوصاً إذا لم تستخدم المعلومات أو تراجع. لذا فيجب أن يراجع الشخص المعلومات بين فترة وأخرى أو يحاول استخدامها. على سبيل المثال، يمكن للقارئ مناقشة الكتاب أو المقال مع صديق له لتثبيت المعلومات. 
إن التدريب (اليومي) على القراءة السريعة بتطبيق ما سلف يحقق نتائج مذهلة. وأود التوضيح بأن بداية التطبيق العملي قد تكون مملة للبعض ولكنها سرعان ما ستشعرك بمتعة لم تألفها من قبل عندما تبدأ بالتهام الصفحات تلو الأخرى دون أن تشعر! 
** أحسب معدل قراءتك بين فترة وأخرى وأكتشف الفرق. 

أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم .........


[/FONT]*


----------



## الشاطر الأول (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الجميل الذي زين صفحتي .............


----------



## النبض الهامس (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيزع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة أختي العزيزة ...............


----------



## خالد الغامدي (23 أبريل 2009)

تسلم اخي الكريم .. قرأت الموضوع بإستخدام طريقة skim & scan السريعه  موضوع جيد ومهم في الدراسات الجامعيه .. واخذنا الطريقه هذه في الجامعه السنه التحضيريه .

احسنت


----------



## ارهينيوس (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ظل الزيزفون (23 أبريل 2009)

*تسلم الايادي*

_سلمت ايدك يا طيب وعاشت وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله بكل خطو__ة_


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ............


----------



## Bajji (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على الرد ..........


----------



## LIALY (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنورين ...........


----------



## weswes (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييييييل جدا واحب ان اضيف على هذا الموضوع الشيق معلةمات سمعتها من الدكتور طارق سويدان عن القرائه السريعه وهي طريقه SQ3R 
حيت:
S = servay وهي هنا بمعنى سرعه التصفح 
اي ان عليك قبل ان تقرا ان تتصفح الكتاب بشكل سريع (مثل ما اشرت في مقالك) ولكن يمكنتك تجاوز المعلومات المعلومه مسبقا لديك
Q = Query وهنا بمعنى ان تضع استفسارك بشكل نقط او دوئر على البدايه السطر او الفقره الغير مفهومه لديك فالتصفح السريع
3R هنا نتقسم الى :
R1 = read اي اقرأ الملاحظات الغير مفهومه فقط
R2 = reserve لخص ما تم قاراءته 
R3 = Re read اعد القراءه ولكن للقفرات الغير مفهومه جيدا
وشكرا مره اخرى على الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز weswes على أضافتك الرائعة والتي أثرت الموضوع بملاحظة رائعة ومفيدة جدا لأخوانك في الملتقى أرجو من الله أن لايحرمنا منك ومن ملحوضاتك المفيدة للجميع وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## bahhar2001 (26 أبريل 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور .............


----------



## ميس الحلوة (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الذي أفادني كثيرا ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## اسلام البدوي (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخى الكريم وأرجو أن تمدنا بأى كتب للتنمية البشرية إن كان فى إستطاعتك ذلك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله سوف أضيف كتب على شكل موضوع لكي يستفاد جميع الأعضاء ووفقكم الله ......


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (6 يونيو 2009)

:12:مو ضوع رائع مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ارجوا الاستمرار بنشر مثل هذه المعلومات التي تكون ذات فائدة لطلبة الهندسة وكذلك المهندسين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يونيو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ..........


----------



## دكتور في الهندسة (7 يونيو 2009)

موضووووووووووع رائع جداااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يونيو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور .........


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور أخي العزيز ...........


----------



## senior-student (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور .................


----------

